# Gamer PC? Hilfe welchen PC



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Hay ich wollte von Xbox 360 auf einen Gamer PC umsteigen.

Hab jetzt mal im Internet geschaut und diesen PC gefunden:

HP Envy Phoenix H 9-1346EG i7-3770/16GB/1TB kaufen bei Media Markt

Würde gerne folgende Spiele spielen:

The Elder Scrolls Skyrim
The Elder Scrolls Online
League of Legends
Battlefield 4
Tomb Raider.

Denkt ihr der PC schafft die Spiele auf Hoch und wenn ja auf wie viel FPS?
Ist der PC überhaupt gut zum Spielen?

Danke für die Antworten 
Hoffe ich hab alles Richtig gemacht


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Februar 2014)

Abend 

Der PC ist nicht völliger Schrott, allerdings viel zu teuer für das was "drinsteckt". Spielen könntest du die Spiele damit auch, es ist aber nicht gut investiertes Geld, du bekommst zum gleichen preis deutlich mehr Leistung

Da du einen KomplettPC verlinkst, denke ich, dass du ungern selber zusammenbauen willst? Und dein Budget liegt bei etwa tausend Euro?

Also der Prozessor ist aus der letzten Generation, hat also schon ein Paar Jahre auf dem "Buckel". Man würde dann auch eher nicht zu einem i7 4770 (neue Generation) greifen, sondern zu einem Xeon 1230v3. Das ist das gleiche, nur ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit. Für 210 Euro, statt 280. Zum Spielen an sich reicht auch ein i5 4570, Intel CPUs sind im Moment einfach sehr stark.

16 GB Ram sieht immer toll aus, braucht aber zum zocken keiner. 8GB ist absolut ausreichend.

Die Grafikkarte ist nicht schlecht, aber aus der letzten Generation. Zwar reicht diese aus, aber bei einem Neukauf bekommt man im Moment mehr Leistung für weniger Geld.

Die restlichen Komponenten sind nicht genau angegeben, da weiß man halt nicht, ob man ein Markennetzteil bekommt oder nicht, bzw ob das Mainboard gut ist, schlecht ist oder vll völlig überdimensioniert.

Für 1000 Euro sollte auch eine SSD Festplatte zusätzlich verbaut sein, auf der man das System installiert.

Mein Vorschlag sähe so aus:

Prozessor:
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150
ODER
Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150

Mainboard:
z.B. Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX

RAM:
z.B. 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28

Grafikkarte:
Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5, PCI-Express
ODER
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC, 2GB DDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
ODER
Eine andere 280X bzw GTX 770

Netzteil:
z.B. Corsair VS Serie VS550, Non-Modular, 80+

Gehäuse:
z.B. BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

Festplatten:
SSD z.B. Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
HDD: z.B. Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

DVD Brenner:
Irgendeiner ~15€

CPU Kühler: ~20€

Windows: 80€

INSGESAMT: ca. 990€ Wenn man den teureren Xeon nimmt. Der PC ist mindestens 20-30% schneller für etwas weniger Geld.

Hardwareversand.de ist ein vertrauenswürdiger Shop, der für 20€ den Zusammenbau komplett übernimmt. DU bekommst den PC mit vorinstalliertem Betriebssystem nach Hause, wenn du möchtest.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Februar 2014)

Doppelt, blödes Internet


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Februar 2014)

.....


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Februar 2014)

.....


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2014)

also der Rechner wird das schon _schaffen_, aber der "taugt" nix, da der viel zu Teuer und halt von der Resterampe ist und alles zwar gute Hardware, aber halt die Vorgängergeneration ist
Und naja, MediaMarkt/Saturn sind halt Elektrokaufhäuser, da würde ich hingehen wenn ich ne Microwelle brauche oder eine Konsole, aber bei PCs haben die echt Abenteuerliche Sachen

Es wäre eher ein Rechner mit Xeon E3 1230 oder i5-4670 interesant und eine Grafikkarte mit AMD 280 Chip, das sollte das locker schaffen
Beim RAM reicht auch schon die Hälfte

Allerdings, bei den FPS kann man jetzt nicht unbedingt die tollen Aussagen treffen, da die Spiele halt alle unterschiedliche Vorderrungen an CPU und GPU haben,


----------



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Ok Danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten.
Die Sache ist die, dass ich den PCüber Saturn/Media Markt kaufen wollte weil ich den dann in Raten bezahlen kann.
Ich bin noch in der Ausbildug und hätte den dann mit monatlich 100€ abbezahlt.
Ein Freund von mir hat nen guten selbst zusammengestellten PC und würde mir noch folgene Teile verkaufen.
Betriebssystem:
Windows 7 mit 64Bit inkl. vollständiger Installation: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Gehäuse:
Windows 7 mit 64Bit inkl. vollständiger Installation: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Prozessor:
http://www.amazon.de/Intel-i5-3570K...qid=1390937678&sr=8-1&keywords=1155+cpu+3570k

Netzteil:
Du verlässt Facebook ...

Arbeitsspeicher:
Du verlässt Facebook ... (hier nur 8GB würde aber 12GBbekommen

Mainboard:
Asus P8P67 Rev.3.1 Mainboard Socket1155 B3: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Kühler:
http://www.amazon.de/EKL-Alpenföhn-...90937035&sr=8-3&keywords=alpenföhn+matterhorn

Grafikkarte: ?????

Alle Teile außer der Pezessor und die Grafikkarte zusammen für 360€.

Wie wäre der PC und was würde der den schaffen?
Er meinte das ich damit locker BF4 auf hoch spielen kann bei 50FPS.

Würde die Teile dan bei Amazon auch auf Ratenkaufen und seine Teile Privat bezahlen.


----------



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Edit:

Diese Grafikkarte hatte er mir dann empfohlen:
Caseking.de 

Festplatte und Laudwerk würde ich dann noch von ihm bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Die Teile von Deinem Kumpel sind gut, das ist nicht schlechter als das, was in dem MediaMarkt-PC drin ist, ein BISSCHEN schwächer als ein moderner core i5-4570 oder Xeon E3-1230 v3.

Der Kühler ist natürlich monströs und nur nötig, wenn man sehr stark übertakten will. Das Netzteil ist nicht ganz so dolle vom Hersteller her, da wäre ein Markenmodell mit nur 500W besser, aber das Netzteil reicht auf jeden Fall gut aus.

und die AMD R9 280X passt da sehr gut, ist eine Top-Karte - besser wird es erst ab ca 380€.


Und nur mal allgemein: bei dem MediaMarkt-PC isses so, dass der durchaus auch schon ziemlich stark ist, ABER das würde man mit selber zusammenstellen für ca. 700-800€ hinbekommen, insofern ist der halt einfach nur viel zu teuer. Und Ratenzahlung: das geht auch bei anderen Shops. Nicht von dem Null-Prozent-Mist blenden lassen. Wenn Du Null Prozent zahlst, aber der Kaufpreis 1100€ statt nur 800€ beträgt, dann ist das so, als ob Du nen PC für 800€ mit ca 37% (!!!) Zins über ein Jahr abbezahlst... 

Es wäre sogar gar nicht so teuer, wenn man einfach geplant seinen Dispo nutzt. Du bist ja dann nicht 10-12 Monate mit den vollen 800€ im Minus, sondern sagen wir mal bei einer Summe von 800€

Februar -800
März: -700
... usw ...
August -200
September -100

Da zahlst Du selbst bei sehr hohem 15% Dispozinssatz nur ca 50€ an Zinsen, eher weniger, da Du ja sicher auch von Monatsanfang bis Mitte eher nicht im Minus sein wirst, da Du ja sicher monatliche Einnahmen hast


----------



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Ich würde ja alles außer den Prozessor und die Grafikkarte von ihm bekommen und da würde ich dann 100€ im Monat abgeben.
360Insgesamt also hab ich die Teile in 4 Monaten Abbgezahlt.
Die Grafikkarte und den Prozessor würde ich dann bei Online Händlern auf Raten kaufen und die erstmal abbezahlen.

Welche Spielepackt der pc auf hoch so?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Februar 2014)

Jedes  der Prozessor ist stark und mit den modernen i5 vergleichbar, und eine 280x absolut Top. 8gb ram sind übrigens genug, 12 macht man nicht


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Bumbelbean schrieb:


> Welche Spielepackt der pc auf hoch so?


 Alle.


----------



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Und wie stabil ist das ganze dann? also wie viel FPS?
Sorry für die ganzen Fragen kenne mich nicht so aus.

Und bekomm ich überhaupt ein Dispo?
Bin erst 19 hab ein einkommen von 500€ ca und bin aus der Probezeit raus


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Februar 2014)

Das hängt vom Spiel ab. Grafikhungrige Spiele laufen vll mal sogar unter 40, andere weit über 60.

Da wenn dann die Grafikkarte limitiert, kann man die FPS, also die Spielepower des Rechners, von einem Grafikkartenbenchmark ablesen:

AMD Radeon R9 280X, R9 270X und R7 260X im Test

Weiter unten sind die Spielebenchmarks. Da immer die EInstellung 1920x1080 raussuchen. 

Crysis 3 läuft mit knapp 40 FPS (Customdesigns sind ja, falls übertaktet nochmal leicht schneller), BF3 mit satten 90FPS,  Skyrim mit 130 FPS, also alles ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Bumbelbean schrieb:


> Und wie stabil ist das ganze dann? also wie viel FPS?
> Sorry für die ganzen Fragen kenne mich nicht so aus.


 Die genauen FPS kann man nicht sagen, das ist bei jedem Spiel anders, und einige Games haben auch einen "Ultra"-Modus, der kaum besser als "hoch" aussieht, aber ENORM an Leistung frisst - der ist eher zum "protzen" gedacht und könnte schon knapp werden mit so nem PC, aber ansonsten sollten alle modernen Spiele flügg, also klar über 30 FPS in "hohen" Details laufen.

 MERKBAR noch besser ginge es nur mit einer AMD R9 290, die kostet dann direkt 100€ mehr. NÖTIG ist das aber noch nicht.




> Und bekomm ich überhaupt ein Dispo?
> Bin erst 19 hab ein einkommen von 500€ ca und bin aus der Probezeit raus


 Musst Du bei Deiner Bank fragen - idR bekommt man nen Dispo automatisch, wenn man Girokonto mit regelmäßigen Einnahmen hat. Wie viel hast Du denn wirklich über pro Monat abzüglich der ABSOLUT unvermeidlichen Ausgaben?


----------



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Also ich spiel spiele wie LoL immer mit 60 FPS find 30fps sind wenig da seh ich immer das ruckeln..

Mit allen Ausgaben(Handy,JobTicket) Ca 320€


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Februar 2014)

30 FPS konstant sind immer noch flüssig, nur wenn man grade an der Grenze spielt, kann es halt zu Einbrüchen kommen, die man dann natürlich sieht ,weil es unter 30 fällt. Wenn es bei 60 auf 45 fällt, bemerkt man einfach nichts. Wenn das Spiel aber mit 40 läuft, und das ist nur das extrem anspruchsvolle Crysis, ist das butterweich  Wenn dir das zu wenig ist, machst du einfach 4x oder 8x Kantenglättung statt 16x. Das sieht man nicht und es spart deutlich Leistung.

PS: Ich würde eher von Dispo abraten, weil es passieren _kann_, dass man den Überblick verliert. Das geht schneller als man denkt. Ich würde lieber ein, zwei oder drei Monate sparen und dann "stolz" von seinem Geld die Hardware kaufen. Ansonsten bietet Hardwareversand wie gesagt auch Finanzierung an. Das poppt automatisch unterm Warenkorb auf.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Also, wenn Dir bei LOL 60FPS nicht flüssig vorkommen, dann bist Du entweder mega-anspruchsvoll, oder es sind gar keine Ruckler durch die Leistung, sondern wegen der Internetverbindung oder so. ODER du hast im Schnitt 60FPS, aber es fällt mal auf zB nur 20 runter, wenn zB grad sehr viele Mitspieler in Deinem Sichtbereich sind. 

Oder redest Du jetzt nur davon, dass Du befürchtest, 30 FPS seien zu wenig? Du wirst sicher mehr als 30 haben, aber 30 sind halt allgemein die "Grenze", aber der es einem normalen Gamer flüssig vorkommt, also auch immer mind 30 und nicht im Schnitt 30FPS, davon aber die halbe Sekunde nur 10 FPS und die andere halbe Sekunde 40 FPS  





JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> PS: Ich würde eher von Dispo abraten, weil es passieren _kann_, dass man den Überblick verliert. Das geht schneller als man denkt. .


 Naja, das kann Dir aber ebenso mit Ratenzahlung passieren. Die Frage ist, ob man halt noch warten kann/will oder nicht. Ich zb brauchte nen neuen Laptop und wollte das auf Dispo machen, aber es gab zufällig beim ProMarkt "0% Finanzierung" UND ein total günstiges Notebook, das 100€ billiger als alle anderen Notebooks mit einer ähnlichen Leistung war (auch im Vergleich zu Onlineshops), weil ProMarkt das als "Restposten" verschleuderte - das hat nämlich Win7 drauf, und ProMarkt wollte das Sortiment komplett auf Win8 umstellen  

Wichtig ist bei Dispo UND Ratenkauf, dass man halt wirklich GEPLANT so was macht und nicht dazu tendiert, dass man das dann auch noch mit nem neuen Smartphone, LCD-TV und HifiAnklage macht, weil es ja "nur 20€ im Monat mehr" sind. Aber wenn man genau weiß, dass man seine zB 100€ im Monat abzahlen kann wie bei ner 100€-Monatsrate, dann kann man das mit dem Dispo problemlos machen, und wenn man vlt weiß, dass im absoluten Notfall wie zB plötzlich gar kein Lohn mehr usw. auch Verwandte aushelfen würden, kann man das wirklich mit ganz ruhigem Gewissen machen. 

Und WENN man sich dafür entscheidet, nicht zuerst alles anzusparen, dann kann man halt schauen, was am Ende günstiger kommt. Es kann sein, dass das mit dem Dispo günstiger ist als ne Finanzierung zu zb 10%, vor allem wenn man bei der Dispo-Variante ja vlt auch mal mehr zurücklegen konnte, als man dachte, und vlt auch zum Geburtstag oder so sich Bargeld wünscht - und dann hat man das vlt schon nach 6 Monaten abbezahlt und nicht wie bei der Ratenzahlung, wo man sich ja auf einer Dauer festlegen muss, erst nach zB 12 Monaten.


----------



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Also bei 30FPS soll es ja fürs Auge *laggen* und wenn ich mir ein Spiel wie BF4 hole dann möchte das es wie auf der Konsole 100% läuft und nicht ruckelt.
Das fand ich immer an der Konsole besser da hab ich mir ein Spiel gekauft und wusste das es 100% funktioniert und auch flüssigläuft.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Bumbelbean schrieb:


> Also bei 30FPS soll es ja fürs Auge *laggen*


 sagt wer...? ^^



> und wenn ich mir ein Spiel wie BF4 hole dann möchte das es wie auf der Konsole 100% läuft und nicht ruckelt.
> Das fand ich immer an der Konsole besser da hab ich mir ein Spiel gekauft und wusste das es 100% funktioniert und auch flüssigläuft.


 Es WIRD absolut flüssig laufen, es ging nur darum, dass ich nicht für JEDES einzelne Spiele Dir GARANTIEREN will, dass es LOCKER mit 50-70 FPS bei HOHEN Details läuft! Es KANN (!!!!!) sein, dass ein "Grafikburner" halt vlt auf Ultra-Einstellungen nur 30-40 FPS läuft, aber dieses Ultra ist dann auch um längen "schöner" als jede Konsolengrafik, auch "nur" mittlere oder hohe Details sehen bei so einem Spiel dann schon besser aus als auf Konsolen.

 Im schlimmsten Fall hast Du halt bei einem bald kommenden neuen Spiel bei "sehr hoch" nur 40 FPS und stellst dann halt bei den Details irgendwas ein bisschen weiter runter, dann hast Du halt doch Deine 50-60 FPS und immer noch ne bessere Grafik als auf Konsolen. 

 Eine R9 280X zB schafft bei BF4 in "very high" und 4x AA über 50 FPS.


----------



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Ah jetzt hab ichs verstanden,sorry.

Also sehr wahrscheinlich werde ich mir 1000% von der Bank leihen und die in Raten zurück zahlen dann werde ich mir einen PC selber zusammenstellen mit dem Forum hier und kaufe alles neu


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Bumbelbean schrieb:


> Ah jetzt hab ichs verstanden,sorry.
> 
> Also sehr wahrscheinlich werde ich mir 1000% von der Bank leihen und die in Raten zurück zahlen dann werde ich mir einen PC selber zusammenstellen mit dem Forum hier und kaufe alles neu


 also, ich glaub nicht, dass ne Bank Dir bessere Konditionen bietet als ein Shop    bei hardwareversand.de zB gibt es auch immer wieder mal "Null Prozent"


----------



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, ich glaub nicht, dass ne Bank Dir bessere Konditionen bietet als ein Shop    bei hardwareversand.de zB gibt es auch immer wieder mal "Null Prozent"


 

Welche Teile würdest du mir den Empfehlen?
Wenn ich alles über hardwareversand.de machenwürde? 

Könntest du mir mal Links schicken ?
Ich würde dann alles zusammen bestellenund fertig einbauen lassen
für 1000€ ca.

Wenns nicht zuviel verlangt wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Siehe Bilder im Anhang - sind es 1000 mit oder ohne Windows?

 Der erste kostet keine 700€, der zweite 950€. Du kannst auch ne Mischung machen. zB der billigere: bau ne AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 ein, dann kostet der 100€ mehr und wäre fast so gut wie der für 950€. Der teurere hat halt auch ne SSD für Windows drin, damit läuft der "Alltag" deutlich schneller. Und der hat einen Xeon E3-1230 v3, der ist wie ein core i7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit, er kann also quasi wie eine CPU mit 8 Kernen arbeiten.

 Falls Du übertakten willst, würden sich noch 2-3 Dinge ändern


----------



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Bumbelbean schrieb:


> Ok Danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten.
> Die Sache ist die, dass ich den PCüber Saturn/Media Markt kaufen wollte weil ich den dann in Raten bezahlen kann.
> Ich bin noch in der Ausbildug und hätte den dann mit monatlich 100€ abbezahlt.
> Ein Freund von mir hat nen guten selbst zusammengestellten PC und würde mir noch folgene Teile verkaufen.
> ...


 
Wie fändest du es den wenn ich das Gehäuse von ihm nehme den Arbeitsspeicher usw und mir nur die  Radeon 280X  und den Prozessor hole ? Wäre das dann genauso gut oder eher schlechter? Würde das betriebssystem win7 ulti dazu bekommen


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Win7 brauchst Du auf keinen fall als Ultimate. Home Premium reicht völlig, kosten dann 80€.

 und wegen CPU: welche CPU würdest Du denn dann selber kaufen wollen? Das Board + der 3570k von Deinem Kumpel sind an sich genauso gut wie das von dem günstigeren Beispiel (i5-4570). Und falls Du den Xeon nehmen willst, dann MUSST du auch das Board selber dazukaufen, weil das von Deinem Kumpel dafür nicht passt. Das hat genau wie der i5-3570k nen anderen Sockel als der Xeon oder der i5-4570.


----------



## Bumbelbean (2. Februar 2014)

Durch den Kumpel würde ich Win8 ulti geschenkt bekommen

Ich denke ich würde Gerne die radeon r9 280X  haben und eine SSD festplatte.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Februar 2014)

Wenn du die CPU selber kaufst würde ich den 4570 oder den xeon 1230v3 nehmen. Der 3570k ist quasi nicht im Preis gefallen, gehört aber quasi zur alten Generation


----------



## Bumbelbean (3. Februar 2014)

Der Freund von mir meinte der Prozessor soll schlechter sein.

Welcher prozessor passt den besser zur radeon r9? Der xeon oder die 4k


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (3. Februar 2014)

Welcher soll schlechter sein? Ein 4570 schlägt Einen 3570k im Standardtakt. Wenn man den 3570k übertaktet ist der vielleicht leicht schneller. Aber selbst dann würde ich eher den 4670k kaufen, weil er 3 Jahre neuer ist und das gleiche kostet.

Der Xeon ist eh anders, das ist ein i7 ohne ubertaktbarkeit und grafikeinheitx dafür aber mit 8 Kernen.

Wenn dir dein Freund den 3570k aber für 120-150 Euro überlassen würde, wäre das wiederum ein guter deal, für die Leistung. Aber wenn du eh neu kaufst nimm einen aus der neuen Generation.

Egal ob du Einen Intel i5, i7 oder Xeon nimmst, die passen alle. Selbst eine GTX 780 oder r9 290x würden von einem i5 nicht gebremst werden. Der Xeon bietet halt etwas mehr Zukunftssicherheit, falls Spiele auf 8 Kerne optimiert werden sollten.


----------



## Bumbelbean (3. Februar 2014)

Bumbelbean schrieb:


> Ok Danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten.
> Die Sache ist die, dass ich den PCüber Saturn/Media Markt kaufen wollte weil ich den dann in Raten bezahlen kann.
> Ich bin noch in der Ausbildug und hätte den dann mit monatlich 100€ abbezahlt.
> Ein Freund von mir hat nen guten selbst zusammengestellten PC und würde mir noch folgene Teile verkaufen.
> ...


 
Diese Teile würde ich für 380€ bekommen(Teile sind gebraucht(Ohne Prozessor und Grafikkarte))


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht - OHNE Prozessor 360€? Das heißt nur Gehäuse, Board, Netzteil, RAM und Kühler für 360€? Das ist zu teuer, da bekommst Du ja NEU alles zu dem Preis: ein solides Gehäuse kostet 50€, Netzteil für ne moderne CPU und Grafikkarte 50€, Mainboard 70€, 8GB RAM 70€, guter Kühler 30€, Win7 80€. Das sind nur 350€

 Und da würde ein moderner i5 / i7 der 4000er Reihe, also zB 4570 für den Sockel 1150, gar nicht draufpassen, weil das Board für den Sockel 1155 ist. D.h. das Board aus dem Paket nutzt dir nix, außer Du nimmst einen i5 der 3000er Reihe, und dann kannst Du auch gleich den von Deinem Kumpel nehmen, wenn der Preis stimmt


----------



## Bumbelbean (3. Februar 2014)

Ich denke eher das er extra eure Tipps schlecht macht damit ich seine Teile nehme weil er zb will das ich den 3k nehme und der 4k soll schlecht sein.

Den i5 hat er nicht den söll ich mir ja neu kaufen für 200€ und die grafikkarte auch


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Also, die Teile sind auf jeden Fall zu teuer, die kriegst Du wie gesagt NEU zu dem gleichen Preis - wobei ich nicht weiß, welches Gehäuse er da genau hat - aber Set aus gleichstarken Teilen und einem qualitativ guten Gehäuse und Netzteil kostet eben NEU auch nicht mehr.

 Und WENN man die CPU neu kauft, dann einen i5-4570, 4670k oder Xeon E3-1230 v3. Die sind alle stärker als ein nicht-übertakteter i5-3570k - nicht viel stärker, aber ein bisschen, und weil die neu nicht teurer sind, wäre es dumm, sich einen 3000er neu zu kaufen.


----------



## Bumbelbean (3. Februar 2014)

Ich denke ich kauf alles Neu.
Spring für unter 1000€ auch die r9 eine ssd festplatteund ein 4k prozessor?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (3. Februar 2014)

Das würde Sinn machen, solange dein Kumpel beim Preis nicht auf unter 300 runter geht.

Ja, für tausend Euro bekommst du das alles locker.

Siehe hier meinen Vorschlag. Ich glaube herbboy hat auch Einen 1000 Euro build als Screenshot...


Mainboard: 70 euro
Intel Xeon 1230v3, oder i5 4670 K: 210 Euro
8 GB RAM 1600MHz 1,5V: 70 Euro
Gehäuse: 50 Euro
Netzteil, 500W: 60 Euro
Laufwerk bzw. Brenner: 15 Euro
120 GB SSD: 70 Euro
1 TB HDD: 50 Euro
Prozessorlüfter: 25 euro

Das sind 620Euro. Plus Windows für 80 Euro macht 700 Euro. Bleiben 300 Euro für die Grafikkarte, das ist eine r9 280x oder eine nvidia GTX 770. Sind beide gleich stark. Wenn du übertakten willst, halt den i5 4670k nehmen und ein teureres Board.


----------



## Bumbelbean (3. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Zusammenstellung 

Baut PChardware den pc auch Kostenlos zusammen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (3. Februar 2014)

Meinst du hardwareversand.de? Die nehmen 20 Euro, was aber quasi nichts ist. Bei normalen lokalen Fachgeschäften zahlst du locker 50-80 Euro pro angefangener Arbeitsstunde


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Derzeit haben die noch ne Aktion: 5€ für den Zusammenbau.


----------



## lorenz12345 (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo 
ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung, dass ich mich mit meiner Frage auch einfach hier anhänge und kein neues Thema eröffne.
Und zwar habe ich vor mir meinen ersten PC zu kaufen, weil mich die schlechte Auflösung der PS3 beim Skyrim spielen nervt.
Leider ist mein Budget nicht das größte und dazu kenne ich mich bisher noch nicht sehr gut mit dem Thema aus.

Könnt ihr mir einen Rat geben ob dieser PC gut wäre?
gamer pc game komplett Set mit monitor TFT Computer Rechner AMD FX 8120 8GB RAM | eBay

oder diesen habe ich mir noch überlegt, aber teurer als 700 darf es leider nicht werden:
AGANDO Shop - Eight-Core Gaming-PC AGANDO fuego 8366x8 fighter mit Wasserk


----------



## Bumbelbean (3. Februar 2014)

Hay ist dieser PC jetzt gut so oder fehlt da etwas?
Das wäre eigentlich dann mein entgültiger PC.
Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl dasich was vergessen habe.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

@Bumbelbeam: da passt alles. Du kannst natürlich auch ein anderes Netzteil und anderes RAM mit DDR3-1600 / PC3-12800U nehmen, denn die von Dir ausgesuchten sind ja grad nicht auf Lager




lorenz12345 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung, dass ich mich mit meiner Frage auch einfach hier anhänge und kein neues Thema eröffne.
> Und zwar habe ich vor mir meinen ersten PC zu kaufen, weil mich die schlechte Auflösung der PS3 beim Skyrim spielen nervt.
> Leider ist mein Budget nicht das größte und dazu kenne ich mich bisher noch nicht sehr gut mit dem Thema aus.
> ...


mach besser nen eigenen Thread auf  

Der erste PC taugt nix für Gaming, da ist halt auch noch ein Monitor dabei. 

Der zweite ist "okay", aber für 700€ ginge es vlt auch besser - was muss denn alles dabei sein in den 700€?


----------



## lorenz12345 (3. Februar 2014)

danke Herbboy!
Äääähm, eigentlich alles. Bisher hab ich nur einen Laptop, aber der is scheiße  und eben die ps3re

ich hab schnell einen neuen Thread erstellt:
http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatun...t-hilfe-gamer-pc-fuer-skyrim.html#post9697759


----------



## Bumbelbean (3. Februar 2014)

Lohnt sich eine Garantie Verlängerung? 

Denkt ihr das ich mit 420€ im Monat(ggf. 184€ Kindergelddazu) /keine negative Schufa/bin aus der Probezeit raus den PC finanzieren kann?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Bumbelbean schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eine Garantie Verlängerung?
> 
> Denkt ihr das ich mit 420€ im Monat(ggf. 184€ Kindergelddazu) /keine negative Schufa/bin aus der Probezeit raus den PC finanzieren kann?



Das muss dann der Shop bzw dessen Bank prüfen, ob er das macht. Ansonsten vlt mal zB die Eltern fragen, ob das okay wäre, er über die laufen zu lassen. Oder den Dispo nutzen, wenn Du einen hast. Aber halt echt aufpassen, dass du im Notfall abgesichert bist und nicht immer wieder neue Dinge per Ratenkauf/Dispo dazuholst.


 Garantieverlängerung lohnt an sich nicht. Dass ein teures PC-Teil erst nach mehr als 2 Jahren kaputtgeht, ist extrem selten.


----------



## Bumbelbean (4. Februar 2014)

Ok super danke

Kann ich mich auch irgendwie bedanken bei euch für die Hilfe?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

Einfach immer mal hier reinschauen, kannst dann ja berichten, wie der PC so läuft und bei Problemen zu Games hier fragen


----------

